# Prop 8 Supporters Cowardly Wastes of Skin; Sky Blue; Water Wet



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/01/29/BAJC15JOOR.DTL&tsp=1



> Prop. 8 campaign can't hide donors' names
> 
> Bob Egelko, Chronicle Staff Writer
> 
> ...


why can't i oppress groups of people without facing the consequences, waaaah

Also: this is awesome and I hope every one of these people gets picketed mercilessly.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

:3 Yay~ 
I used to live in California, and by far, it is the best place I have ever lived, I want to go back ;-; Gay Marriage = awesome. Taking care of annoying anti-gays = Awesomer.

Anti gay activists suck :P MAY THEY GET PICKETED TO DEATH BY ALL THE GAYS :D 
Ha I have been to a gay rights festival before, it was by accident, but it was cool :sunglasses: Gay couples everywhere :D *Happy* 
But I is not lesbian D: ~~~~ *Supporter of gays/lesbians* ^^


----------



## xkze (Feb 1, 2009)

by "picketed" I assume you mean "stabbed repeatedly with the business end of picket fence posts"
in which case, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## octobr (Feb 1, 2009)

Can someone summarize i keep reading it and getting nothing out of it sorry. D:


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Xikaze said:


> by "picketed" I assume you mean "stabbed repeatedly with the business end of picket fence posts"
> in which case, I agree wholeheartedly.


:3 I meant all the gay people taking protest signs and beating all the anti-gay activists to death with them xD
...I must draw this >:3


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> :3 I meant all the gay people taking protest signs and beating all the anti-gay activists to death with them xD
> ...I must draw this >:3


but then they would all be arrested

and go to jail

and never marry

that would suck


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> but then they would all be arrested
> 
> and go to jail
> 
> ...


You do realize I don't actually mean for them do do it... And all of the anti-gays would deserve to get beaten to death >:[ Discrimination isn't cool.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 1, 2009)

> by "picketed" I assume you mean "stabbed repeatedly with the business end of picket fence posts"
> in which case, I agree wholeheartedly.





> And all of the anti-gays would deserve to get beaten to death


Since when is it cool to joke about people being killed, brutally, simply because they're bigots?

Real classy, guys. Way to make your side look good.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 1, 2009)

Buh I wish gay marriage would be legal in Australia already

but yeah this is good. I'm really annoyed about prop 8 going through. ):|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 1, 2009)

Verne said:


> Can someone summarize i keep reading it and getting nothing out of it sorry. D:


Prop 8 bigots who donated more than 100$ are getting their names published (which is normal, it's in the law), said bigots don't want to, complain to courts, courts tell them to fuck off, bigots whine and complain.

I hope all of their businesses fail.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 1, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Buh I wish gay marriage would be legal in Australia already


if you'd stop electing prime ministers who lie about this sort of thing >:(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 1, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> if you'd stop electing prime ministers who lie about this sort of thing >:(


Our prime minister in Portugal (who's also the leader of our socialist party) didn't vote for gay marriage and so no one else in the socialist party voted for it except one guy what the fuccckkk (the only ones who voted pro were the communists and the left block but it wasn't enough to win)

now election time is approaching he's saying that if he gets elected again he'll vote for it this time

_why the hell didn't you vote before you shitbag fffff_ our socialist party is a cunt (except manue alegre), i hope the left block gets elected this year.

Oh well at least he's cute and he gives good burns so he's not 100% bad.


To contribute: http://www.eightmaps.com/
Again, I hope they all get picketed.

edit: what's with all these retired people donating ridiculously large sums of money it's depressing.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 1, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> To contribute: http://www.eightmaps.com/
> Again, I hope they all get picketed.
> 
> edit: what's with all these retired people donating ridiculously large sums of money it's depressing.


What with the freaking _students_? There are days where I can't afford to eat, and there are some kids on here giving upwards of $_500 _o.o


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 1, 2009)

> or at least not applied to contributors to the measure outlawing same-sex marriage.


...wow, I love how they expect to get special treatment. "Okay, so this law is, uh, wrong! You should strike it out! Or just raise the dollar limit! Or fine, just don't let it apply to _us_!

They really should have seen this coming. :/ Although threatening them with physical violence is really out of line.

In Iceland gay marriage is approved by the state, but religious organizations can do whatever they want. The state church does not officially condone it, which is rather unfair since gay people's taxes are funding it, but at least I'm reasonably certain that that was supposed to only mean that individual priests who don't want to marry same-sex couples are not forced to, while those who are fine with it can do it if they like. :/


----------



## xkze (Feb 1, 2009)

God guys I was just making a joke with the whole picket fence post thing o.o
wordplay is fun :(
I never actually suggested that anyone hurt anyone


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Learn to take a joke D: I was actually really tired when I posted that >.> yay 
and now that I am awake I realize I have said something awful, I don't think the anti-gay activists should be beaten to death, they have their right to their opinion, even if it is a terrible one. 
Sorry >.<


----------



## Negrek (Feb 1, 2009)

Just pointing out that I don't think you'd find it particularly funny if the joke was along the lines of, "Somebody should beat the sore losers to death with their own signs."


----------



## xkze (Feb 1, 2009)

well no
but nobody who is anti-prop 8 would tell that joke
because it isn't funny

I'm sure it might be funny to the people who see the protesters as antagonists.
you need to consider your audience's position before you start telling jokes at peoples' expenses

this is why you don't walk into orphanages and start telling 'your mom' jokes.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 2, 2009)

*shrug* Clearly, I didn't find what you wrote very funny either. And I agree, it's definitely about perspective and that audience is important in humor; however, the fact that you'd post something like that here because you're less likely to get called out on it doesn't make it less crass.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> To contribute: http://www.eightmaps.com/
> Again, I hope they all get picketed.


Linoone will now track down everyone who lives near her and contributed to this and beat them up. Damn, some of them actually live close enough that I can walk there.... 

I'm surprised at the number of people who donated. Can't they donate for better causes, like research for cancer treatment or something? Honestly...


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 3, 2009)

Heh. You know all the bazillions of money the Mormon church gave to support Prop 8 ("$96,849 for compensated staff time for church employees who worked on the campaign, $20,575 for the use of facilities and equipment at its Salt Lake City headquarters, $26,000 for audio-visual production and travel expenses")?

This is from the Church of Latter Day Saints' own doctrine. Am I the only one who finds it _sickeningly _hypocritical?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

They also went to the houses of people who donated a lot to No on 8 to try and make them donate the same amount to Yes onn 8. If you didn't they'd basically harass you and call you discriminatory (?!!!) until you did or called the cops or something.
I hate Mormons.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate bigots.


----------



## Oreku (Feb 3, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Heh. You know all the bazillions of money the Mormon church gave to support Prop 8 ("$96,849 for compensated staff time for church employees who worked on the campaign, $20,575 for the use of facilities and equipment at its Salt Lake City headquarters, $26,000 for audio-visual production and travel expenses")?
> 
> This is from the Church of Latter Day Saints' own doctrine. Am I the only one who finds it _sickeningly _hypocritical?



Out of curiosity, what about this is hypocritical? I come from an extremely devout LDS family. That being said, I myself am considered "inactive" in my religion, meaning I no longer attend meetings, however, I do know that the LDS church has a very strong stance _against_ gay marriage. They believe marriage should be eternal, and only reserved for 1 man, and 1 woman. Meaning, they no longer believe in polygamy, that doctrine was recalled decades ago shortly after Brigham Young, the 2nd president who instated polygamy by "divine inspiration" died. People's views on the LDS culture are extremely skewed and archaic. This all being said,, why wouldn't this church try to preserve their beliefs by donating the necessary money and equipment to ban gay marriage. In no way is this hypocritical or bigotry, it's merely a group of people with a common belief assembling to protest something they do not believe in. I am pretty sure that is allowed by a certain document known as the U.S. constitution. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not some religious fanatic who thinks all gays should burn in hell.

In fact,

I'm "LDS"

I support Gay Marriage, love is love.

and finally, I'm pansexual, something that is explicitly forbidden in my religion.

Take a look at the facts of a religion before you go firing off accusations at them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

It's hypocritical/retarded because the quote explicitely says 'dude don't mix religion with politics and don't deny rights on individuals okay' and guess what the Mormon 'church' just did.

Plus why are you in the Latter Day Saints if you're pansexual and pro-gray marriage anyway those things aren't exactly kosher it's like if I said 'I'm a muslim, but damn these baconators are great'
+ Joseph Smith was a horny fraud etc etc


----------



## Oreku (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not saying that them taking away that right isn't wrong. The LDS church, just like all churches has its faults. For instance, they rationalized this out by saying that this wasn't about politics, that it was in fact about religion. However, them trying to preserve their beliefs in a world which they believe is quickly on the path to moral decay is, in my opinion, not hypocritical of them. While they did take away people's free agency, which is a contradiction of their beliefs, they did it on behalf of there belief of modern revelation and communication by God. They may be wrong in what they did, but it was what they believed to be best. Don't hate the whole of the church for something a few members did wrong. Mormon people are actually some of the most accepting people around. Except for the fanatics who try and make a name for themselves by hating anything that doesn't fit directly into their doctrine. 

Obviously, if the church was so hypocritical I would not still be a member. I believe in the basic principles of the LDS church, not in the members who make up the church as a whole. That is why I'm still a "member"


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 3, 2009)

But it's _not _to do with the church. I could understand it if the CoLDS were against the government making _them _perform or bless same-sex marriages, but they're not. It doesn't affect their practices one bit. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but religious teachings in general tend to cover everything; money, sex, politics, children, food, women and so on. I'm sorry if this seems like I'm attacking you, but claiming that marraige rights for gay people is "religion, not politics", would mean that one could make the argument for _everything _being about religion rather than politics, thus conveniently ignoring D&C sec. 134.


----------



## Oreku (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't feel as though you're attacking me, so no worries. ^^


The thing that you don't understand here about LDS culture, is that they _do_ view literally _everything_ in a religious sense. Even right from the start, that "scripture" was looked over. I mean, hell Joseph Smith, the founder of the LDS religion, ran for _President of the United States_. The fact that they are choosing to interpret that passage incorrectly is not a new development. And I agree whole-heartedly that they used there political influence for the wrong reason. They took away the choice of free agency, something that is a cornerstone belief in the LDS "Plan of Salvation". Believe me though, if their beliefs do happen to be true, then at the Final Judgement, when they have to stand before their God and Christ, they will be punished. 

As I stated before, don't hate the whole of the Church for something a few members did. That's offensive, and just as discriminatory as their action to pass the banning of gay marriage.

Don't let hate spawn hate. I don't hate the whole Catholic church just because a few priests were exposed as pedophiles, I simply hate the pedophiles in general. Don't hate the whole Mormon church just because a few members contradict the teachings, just hate the members.

After all, if you say you hate Mormons, then you're saying you hate me. And I believe I'm being very logical about all this, and am in fact, supporting Gay Marriage, because where I'm pansexual I very well may fall in love with a man, and if Gay Marriage is banned, that takes away my choice to marry the person I love.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

if pologamy hadn't been made punishable by law would a gay mormon be able to have multiple husbands


----------



## Oreku (Feb 3, 2009)

Erm... I have no idea. I would think so... If that's what they wanted.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet deal


----------



## nastypass (Feb 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Plus why are you in the Latter Day Saints if you're pansexual and pro-gray marriage anyway those things aren't exactly kosher it's like if I said 'I'm a muslim, but damn these baconators are great'


(psst that's Hindus afaik)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

muslims and jews too.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 4, 2009)

Oreku said:


> and finally, I'm pansexual, something that is explicitly forbidden in my religion.


derp I'm religious but like to ignore things I don't like in my religion

well see you in hell |3


----------



## Alexi (Feb 4, 2009)

Oreku said:


> Don't let hate spawn hate. I don't hate the whole Catholic church just because a few priests were exposed as pedophiles, I simply hate the pedophiles in general. Don't hate the whole Mormon church just because a few members contradict the teachings, just hate the members.


Child molesters/rapists, not pedophiles. [/nitpick]


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 4, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> derp I'm religious but like to ignore things I don't like in my religion


To nitpick also, as far as I know, _being _pan/homo/bisexual isn't forbidden under any religion; having sex with someone might be, but most religions (the RC Church does, and they're one of the strictest about this) recognise that people can't help being who they are.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 4, 2009)

Vlad is your avatar the Piglet-equivalent from that Russian Winnie the Pooh cartoon from ages ago whose name I forget
if so: fuckin' _awesome_


I've never understood "I don't fit any of this religion but my parents are part of it so our family is part of it so I must be part of it even if I've abandoned this and that and the other and..."

It bothers me a bit that the prop 8 supporters really believe that they're special, but it doesn't look like they're convincing much of anyone else so I don't really care.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> To nitpick also, as far as I know, _being _pan/homo/bisexual isn't forbidden under any religion; having sex with someone might be, but most religions (the RC Church does, and they're one of the strictest about this) recognise that people can't help being who they are.


... And? Being homosexual and not being able to act upon it because of a stupid religious "rule" sounds inhumane to me. It's essentially the same situation. "Yeah, you can be gay, but you still have to have hetero sex, or no sex at all." 

I'm not really trying to sound like a jerk (I certainly know what you're saying) but the fact is that it doesn't matter. 

And I know for a fact most Christians abhor gay marriage. I don't know if that's worse or better than sodomy, but ... yeah. Not lookin' so great.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 4, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> Vlad is your avatar the Piglet-equivalent from that Russian Winnie the Pooh cartoon from ages ago whose name I forget
> if so: fuckin' _awesome_


I'm not Vlad, but yeah, it is.
Vinnie Pukh has an infinitely better voice.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 4, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> Vlad is your avatar the Piglet-equivalent from that Russian Winnie the Pooh cartoon from ages ago whose name I forget
> if so: fuckin' _awesome_


yup

and yes it is 100 times better than the American version. i love how vinni is a total dick completely on purpose. i'm raising my kids on old soviet cartoons.


----------



## Mirry (Feb 5, 2009)

To put this in perspective... would it be okay if there was a large Hindu movement to outlaw beef from being consumed by anyone? And donate a bunch of money to support that cause?

I don't know about you but I'm not a Hindu and therefore would be pretty ticked off if it was illegal for me to eat a cheeseburger because it disagrees with their religion. In the same vein, just because members of the LDS don't believe in gay marriage doesn't justify them trying to stop everybody -- LDS members and non-LDS members -- from marrying a person of the same sex.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 5, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yup
> 
> and yes it is 100 times better than the American version. i love how vinni is a total dick completely on purpose. i'm raising my kids on old soviet cartoons.


no it isn't

well, the cartoon maybe, but the winnie the pooh books by A. A. Milne are like 89 times cooler than the Bible


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Feb 7, 2009)

Mirry said:


> To put this in perspective... would it be okay if there was a large Hindu movement to outlaw beef from being consumed by anyone? And donate a bunch of money to support that cause?
> 
> I don't know about you but I'm not a Hindu and therefore would be pretty ticked off if it was illegal for me to eat a cheeseburger because it disagrees with their religion. In the same vein, just because members of the LDS don't believe in gay marriage doesn't justify them trying to stop everybody -- LDS members and non-LDS members -- from marrying a person of the same sex.


I don't think anyone said that. :/
Also I'm agreeing with your post: against gay marriages? don't have one.


----------

